# New here



## Laeticia (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi all,

This is my 3rd try to post a short presentation, because it seems my IE decided that I spend way too much time on different forums and has died on me already twice... Giving "page not found" messages afterwards. Or then it's the french internet connection that doesn't want to cooperate. 

So, I'm a female iaidoka from Finland, although I live in France until the end of June due to my studies. I'm working on my MA in japanese studies and not training enough, but hopefully the training part will change next year as I need to spend less and less of time in lectures. 

The forum looks interesting, so I'm happy to be here and maybe even *gasp* contribute! 

Cheers,
Laeticia


----------



## Lisa (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome Laeticia!  If you have any questions please feel free to pm a moderator or mentor.  Really great to have you on board.  Post away and have fun! :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Gemini (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Laeticia! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, welcome to MartialTalk!! Glad to have you, hope to read your posts. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

7sm
Adam C


----------



## still learning (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello Welcome and enjoy the forums....Aloha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2006)

From Finland in France studying Japanese. 

I have trouble with form the US in the US trying to learn Chinese, how on earth do you keep track of all those languages?

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MJS (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!  Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your connection.  Happy posting!


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 20, 2006)

Glad to have you here.  Just wondered, have you learned to speak French as well, and also Japanese? If so, you are very talented. My daughter would give her eye teeth (just a saying meaning she would very much want to) to go live in France. 

Look forward to learning more about your Iaido. I'm a Taekwondoin. (I'm in Minnesota-alot of Norwegian ancestry here). TW


----------



## green meanie (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## Laeticia (Mar 21, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Glad to have you here. Just wondered, have you learned to speak French as well, and also Japanese? If so, you are very talented.


 
Good morning all,

Don't know about talented, but my mum put me to a french-speaking school (actually pre-school as I was 5yo at that time). I stayed there until 9th class, that is 11 years so I got a good base in french. Which is good as before coming here I hadn't really actively used french in 6 years...  Japanese I started 3,5 years ago when I entered the university.

It's sure interesting to study Japanese in French. How do I handle multiple languages at the same time? Well... I try to use english only in writing and not use swedish at all (another language I understand quite well as my dad speaks it at home with my little sister, but which I don't really actively use). And trying to write anything "scholarly" in Finnish has become a real pain in the rear. I'm somewhere between all these languages. 

I just have to add, being finnish gives you a whole new perspective about languages: if you want to go anywhere, you'd better start learning languages, because there's not gonna be anyone who'll speak Finnish... But we're not all THIS much into languages. I'm just more deranged than most. 

Cheers,
Laeticia


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 21, 2006)

Laeticia said:
			
		

> Good morning all,
> 
> Don't know about talented, but my mum put me to a french-speaking school (actually pre-school as I was 5yo at that time). I stayed there until 9th class, that is 11 years so I got a good base in french. Which is good as before coming here I hadn't really actively used french in 6 years...  Japanese I started 3,5 years ago when I entered the university.
> 
> ...


 
I'm impressed! I had a girlfriend in high school whose father was an Air Force Officer. Her mother was French and she grew up in bases Germany, Italy, then the U.S. and also attended a lycee for several years in France. By 17, she spoke several languages fluently. Oh, the envy! I took five years of French in school but couldn't speak it to save my life. I do (did) speak Spanish when I was younger, but haven't used it much in the past 20 years.

Great to have you here.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Mar 21, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT....


----------



## stickarts (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT! I am always impressed by people that can speak multiple languages! Looking forward to your contributions to the forum!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 21, 2006)

Very Nice to have you here Laeticia~! 

I hope you enjoy the Board 

~Tess


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to the board! artyon:


----------



## lalom (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Good to have you here!  Don't get lost!  There are so many things to check out!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome!!  I've only been here a little while myself and have learned much, hope you enjoy it as much as I have been.


----------



## kenpotroop (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome, have fun posting


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT! I hope you find it as fun and informative as I do. It sounds like you have a lot to offer!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 25, 2006)

waaaz up


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 26, 2006)

welcome

kk


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 27, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to the boards.  Happy Posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :ultracool


----------



## Kacey (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome!  Like many others, I am very impressed with the multiple languages - I took French, but having moved a lot (3 schools, in 3 different states, in 2 years) it didn't really stick too well.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 11, 2006)

Laeticia said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> This is my 3rd try to post a short presentation, because it seems my IE decided that I spend way too much time on different forums and has died on me already twice... Giving "page not found" messages afterwards. Or then it's the french internet connection that doesn't want to cooperate.
> 
> ...


 
The Sifu is greeting you and wish you a visit to the wing Chun forum and share ideas.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------

